# Pink Nose.



## AgilityMaltese

Hi,
My Maltese's nose is turning pink.
I herd that a Maltese's can turn in the winter,but its supposed to turn black again in the summer.
Its been summer for a while and his nose isn't blacker,he does go outside at least 30 minuets a day.
do you have any tips or suggestions for making his nose blacker or keeping it from getting pinker?
thanks


----------



## jmm

Some dogs lose their pigment as they age and it does not come back. Honestly, I wouldn't fuss about it so long as he is healthy otherwise. Some medications can cause the pigment to fade (like steroids).


----------



## Canada

The pink may grow on you! 
Paris says: 
"People twell me I hab a pink nose, but even if I cwross my eyes, I can't see it!" :blink:


----------



## edelweiss

If it is a crucial issue for you, you can try adding sea kelp---some people say it helps. I really have never tried it!


----------



## almitra

Mine get outside so much since I moved to my new place 4 mos ago, so the noses that were turning lighter are now pitch black. I thought it was sun related also cuz of the way my Malts reacted with regards to their pigmenting. Even their bodies have developed the large mottling melanin spots from their outdoor ventures...LOL! They're my little Holstein cows....


----------



## michellerobison

Mine have all faded but they're all over the age of 7-11 now. I tell then they have "Rosey Nosey".


----------



## Cosy

Try some sea kelp powder. Most like it without disguising it with anything else.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Brit -- how much of the sea kelp powder do you recommend giving?


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

My 12 year old malts nose has turned pinkish with age. The Dr. says it is of no concern. Ive been told it could be related to sun exposure or very cold weather.


----------



## poochie2

My malt is only 2 1/2 and her nose was jet black for the first year and now it is more pink as well. I do not think it has to do with age cause she is still quite young.
I'm wondering how much kelp powder to use and where do u buy it?


----------



## AgilityMaltese

Thanks for the help everyone!
Joey is not even 2 yet so it shouldn't be because of his age.
do they sell kelp powder anywhere?


----------



## Katkoota

Good info that was mentioned here  dont have more to add. Both my malts (7 and 4) have theirs black, but for me personally, it would not bother me if it was pink too :wub:, as long as they are healthy, that is all what matters to me  

I am glad that u were given some good info on how to work on this. In another note, i loooove your username "agilitymaltese" are u into agility with your malt too?


----------



## Rocky's Mom

That's strange, as I heard the same thing...winter nose is pink and it gets black again in summer. Rocky's had gotten pink last winter but now is black again. I would try the sea kelp, but have no idea how much to give. HOpe it works for your fluff.


----------



## Cosy

Solid Gold Seameal is a good supplement with kelp in it among other nutrients.


----------



## Aarianne

Some windows (usually newer) have coatings that block UV rays too--up to 99% even (while still letting light in just fine)... good for your furniture, but possibly bad for your malt's nose pigmentation.

Here's some interesting info on depigmentation of the nose from this site: Skin - Depigmentation or Pigmentation - VetInfo

In one of his responses, the vet said this about kelp: 

*Hypothyroidism is reported to cause depigmentation occasionally. I think that this is a pretty uncommon problem to surface as the sole sign of hypothyroidism but that is the reason that kelp is reported to be helpful in a small number of dogs with nasal depigmentation. Kelp is high in iodine and may help with subtle hypothyroid conditions. It is extremely easy to misdiagnose hypothyroidism, so caution should be used in searching for this condition based on limited clinical signs. *

Below that, someone wrote in about their 3 y.o. bichon that has nose depigmentation and he suggested switching from plastic bowls to stainless steel, but otherwise didn't have any suggestions.


----------



## Madison's Mom

When I was at our local pet boutique this weekend, there was a discussion about nose pigmentation between the shop owner and the owner of 4 year old boxer. The shop owner told the dog owner that good nutrition has a lot to do with it. The boxer's nose was dry and brownish; the owner brought out her 9 year old border collie to show her black, moist nose - I have to admit she had a lovely black nose. Has anyone ever heard that?


----------



## Deborah

Rylee is 8 & 1/2 years old. She hates being outside. All she does is go potty and runs back into the house. Her nose is also turning pink. I had noticed a big difference between her and Marshmallow. Marshmallow had lots of brown spots that were easily seen when she had a bath. Rylee has never ever had spots of any kind. I am pretty sure that by now her nose will stay pink.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Tilly is 4 and during this last year her nose lightened to a brown/black but not the black/black like it's always been. I had hoped it would go back to coal black with summer, but it hasn't. Same is true for Secret who will be 10 in a few weeks.

Lacie, on the other hand, has a coal black nose. It is a little lighter and dryer in the winter, but as soon as spring is here, you can't get Lacie to come inside and her nose goes back to black/black and she's 7.


----------



## jodublin

Shiloh has a brown nose due to the lack of sunshine living in ireland 
so i add a pinch of spirulina to her food every day ,
spirulina is a seaweed which has health benefits for both humans and dogs.
spirulina is available from all good health shops .


----------

